# Solved: Dumping Norton; best replacement???



## mom2inky (Sep 16, 2005)

Hate Norton; expiring soon! BitDefender 9.2 per pcworld, so not sure which way to go. need ad/popup blocking!!!!!! any help so appreciated!


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

i use avast for antivirus - Also NOD32 is recommended here
zone alarm for a firewall

IE7 has a popup blocker etc

I'm sure there are lots of these suggestions in the secruity forum - also a stick post has lots of recommendations
http://forums.techguy.org/t110854.html


----------



## pfoley (Sep 17, 2004)

mom2inky said:


> Hate Norton; expiring soon! BitDefender 9.2 per pcworld, so not sure which way to go. need ad/popup blocking!!!!!! any help so appreciated!


I like Trend Micro; have been using that for years. I also use AVG free version on my laptop.


----------



## mom2inky (Sep 16, 2005)

i am going nuts in reading about all the anti-virus, etc. programs out there. found this; your thoughts? http://antivirus-software.6starrevi...d=anti virus&gclid=CKudmI7XxowCFRUHWAodzRLvag

read NOD32 was for techies? meaning? lol cost is not a factor; want great security, ease of use, popup/ad blocking, etc. thanks again for your help!


----------



## 1002richards (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi mom2inky,
I've been using Zone Alarm Internet Security Suite (paid version)for 3 years now and I'm very pleased with it. 
Simple to use and fully efective for my surfing and e-mailing needs(That's tempting fate isn't it). 
I'm no expert on comparing one with another, but this came top in an independent review by the Consumers Association (The famous "Which?" magazine) in the UK 2 years running.

Use this link and then click on their link to "Complete PC Protection"

http://www.zonealarm.com/store/content/home.jsp

Consumers Assoc. link : http://www.which.co.uk/

I hope this helps?
Richard.


----------



## The_Oracle (May 20, 2007)

Comodo Firewall Pro (not because it's free, because it's excellent), needs some 'tweaking' alright, but which 'out of the box' FW doesn't?

personally i'm using ClamWin (standalone) for regular scans. i don't like to waste resources for 'on access' protection. since all my web related applications are running in an isolated environment it is pretty safe to do without. i prefer the nasties out there not having access to my 'real' system at all over painfully removing them AFTER the damage is done.

if i had to recommend any: Symantec AV enterprise (nothing to do with norton, thanks be to jesus , NOD32 or AVG free


----------



## CTPhil (Jan 5, 2006)

If you're just looking for a commercial security suite to replace Norton, I've had good luck with Panda. It protected my computer very well and wasn't invasive like Norton or MacAfee.

I've recently screwed up my courage and gone freeware, however. I started with a Linksys router as a hardware firewall, with ZoneAlarm as an outgoing firewall. AVG Free for real-time virus protection, and Spyware Terminator for real-time spyware protection, and several free spyware/adware programs to "immunize" against spyware. It is working great!


----------



## mom2inky (Sep 16, 2005)

Hey Richard, many thanks!! bought zone alarm and from just the little bit I have seen i think i am going to like it!! take care


----------



## The_Oracle (May 20, 2007)

here's a Windows Personal Firewall Analysis by comparison. for transparency, all tests used are freely available so you can run them on your system.


----------



## mom2inky (Sep 16, 2005)

hey 1002richards...installed zone alarm, forgive me i have not read the user guide yet (but will); however, i have one issue i need help on BEFORE I LOSE MY MIND!!!


----------



## absolutezero1287 (May 23, 2007)

I like Norton but it eats up CPU power like there's no tomorrow. I use ad-aware, spyware blaster, registry fix, Ccleaner, and Spybot. No problems here.


----------



## Masamune (Aug 27, 2004)

I guess I'm the only one here using Kaspersky...

I use Kaspersky for the Anti-Virus portion of things and then have Zone Alarm Pro (best investment EVER) for firewall, anti-spyware and adware and such. Also I use Ad-Aware SE and Spybot S&D to supplement the anti-spyware and adware, because unfortunately one program will not see them all.


----------



## ACA529 (Nov 16, 2005)

Masamune said:


> I guess I'm the only one here using Kaspersky...
> 
> I use Kaspersky for the Anti-Virus portion of things and then have Zone Alarm Pro (best investment EVER) for firewall, anti-spyware and adware and such. Also I use Ad-Aware SE and Spybot S&D to supplement the anti-spyware and adware, because unfortunately one program will not see them all.


Kaspersky uses WAY too many resources for my liking. I like my AVG and NOD32. :up:


----------



## itsmeitsmeitsme (Apr 29, 2002)

Love the free AVG....have it on both my pc and laptop,


----------



## CFLager (Mar 31, 2005)

Had Norton.:down: Resource hog and hard to get rid of. Used Computer Associates for awhile because it came free with my DSL. Good product, no complaints. Tried AVG free and now I'm a convert. Use with Comodo Firewall Pro. IMO much better than Norton, Zone Alarm and especially Window$ Firewall.
CFLager


----------



## Tapeuup (Apr 6, 2005)

1002richards said:


> Hi mom2inky,
> I've been using Zone Alarm Internet Security Suite (paid version)for 3 years now and I'm very pleased with it.


Me2 :up:


----------



## ACA529 (Nov 16, 2005)

1002richards said:


> Hi mom2inky,
> I've been using Zone Alarm Internet Security Suite (paid version)for 3 years now and I'm very pleased with it.
> Simple to use and fully efective for my surfing and e-mailing needs(That's tempting fate isn't it).
> I'm no expert on comparing one with another, but this came top in an independent review by the Consumers Association (The famous "Which?" magazine) in the UK 2 years running.
> ...


I HATE Zone Alarm..... it's a nightmare. BSOD's.... freezing.... annoyingness... and when you try to play online computer games it always screws something up! :down: :down:

I would use ANYTHING but Zone Alarm.....

And it's TERRIBLE for a family computer.... so many conflicts.


----------



## neos1 (Feb 13, 2006)

IT Security Journal has compiled 103 free Security Apps for Windows, Mac and Linux Operating Systems. http://www.itsecurity.com/features/103-free-security-apps-041607/

PC World's 100 best products of 2007 http://www.pcworld.com/printable/article/id,131935/printable.html

Nod 32 is not for geeks I'm barely computer literate and use Eset's NOD32 on one of my computers.

Comodo Fire wall fails so many leak tests that it can be barely considered. 
I cannot get Zone Alarm to play nice with some of the software that I own. 
It does rate high in stopping information from leaking >out onto the internet.
A complicated for us non-guru types is Jetico's Firewall but rates very high in 
passing the leak tests. Once figured out it gives a very real sense of accomplishment.
Firewall Leak tests:
http://www.firewallleaktester.com/ 
Lotuseclat turned me on to this site; it was quite the wake up call.


----------



## ACA529 (Nov 16, 2005)

Thanks for the nice links!


----------



## Butch350 (Jun 17, 2007)

I read a lot of negative comments about Norton AntiVirus. I don't know why. 
I am running just plain ole Norton AV 2005 and Norton Firewall 2005 on my
PC and I find it quite unintrusive , and very, very effective protecting against trojans and other nasty
WWW critters. It doesn't seem to be a resource hog - of course I do have a semi-beefy
system. I've used other virus software and a few days after... I'd get hit with a virus or a
trojan, then I would just simply load up Norton again. I am not saying that Norton won't get 
aggravating for some people - but I love Norton and it is a very effective product for me. 

I just had to give Norton some love.


----------

